# New Grizzly lathe, all set up and ready to go



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Remember that old Carole King song , "Anticipation" ??? 
.








.
.
And there it is! The box had 2 very SMALL dings on it where someone bumped it with a forklift right at the bottom lip, but they didn't punch thru. WHEW ! 
.








.
.
My friend was here with his trailer so we dropped the semi's lift gate down level with his trailer and slid it across. Smooth as butter. Then we backed his trailer up to the steps at my shop and using a furniture dolly at one end and me on the 2-wheeled handtruck at the other end, we managed to get this 550 lb beast into the shop. Once inside I put the 2nd dolly under it to make it easier to manuever around.
.








.
.
I re-inspected the crate for any other damage and finding none, I cracked 'er open. 
.








.
.
They did a pretty good job of crating it. They use 2 very large bolts to hold the legs onto the bed, and one of them had come loose, but no damage that I could see. I also found a set screw in the crate and later determined it came off the hand-wheel on the tailstock. 
.








.
.
By now I was alone so I was more interested in getting it upright than taking pictures. I laid it over on it's back and blocked it up with a couple pieces of 4X4. Then I mounted the legs to the bed. I wrapped a big strap around it and used my chain-hoist to stand it up. 
.








.








.
.
That chain-hoist is rated to hold 1000lbs, and that big eye-bolt is screwed 6" into the joist above the ceiling drywall. Once the lathe came up to where it would teeter-totter I was able to simply push it upright onto the legs. It was easier than I thought it would be.
.








.
.
This morning I made a run to the hardware store to buy a 220 breaker and a socket to fit the plug that comes on the lathe. I already had enough wire and the electrical boxes I needed. I decided to mount the plug directly to one of the legs. The electrical box actually has a full cover under the switch, the yellow tape is just to help keep dust out of the electrical box. 
.








.

.
I used some aluminum siding as a cover where the wire runs over to the wall to cover a tripping hazard and to protect the wire. 
.









.
.
It sits in the same place where the old lathe was. I used 4" lag bolts to bolt it to the floor. 
I had to run a few errands with the wife today so I only got far enough to wire it up and do a test run to make sure it runs properly. It has a low sounding "howl" and I'm not sure if this is how it's SUPPOSED to sound or not. Tomorrow I'll put a piece of wood on it and see if the noise gets louder under pressure or stays the same. I'll go ahead and report it to Grizzly JUST IN CASE it gets worse, so they'll have a record of it. 
.









.
.
And no, I'm NOT going to do a review on it until I've had it a few months. I've seen guys who do reviews on tools as soon as they get it unpacked get crucified so I know better than to do that  
.
.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

It was worth the wait! That is a beaut. Next photo-"Chips and sawdust everywhere"!


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool show some moore


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'd say you married the right woman joe

and seem to have good taste in lathes too

guess we'll see you a-round more
as you find wood to turn


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great!
I'm green with Grizzly envy!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I couldve sworn i hacked that account and had it sent to me. Oh well

Kidding. That is one sweet lathe mr joe. Have fun


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

The green monster looks ready to go. It seems to be a bit lonely without a chunk of wood on it. 
Let us know how well it works after running it. Glad that everything is going good so far.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Nothing like watching Christmas happen in South Georgia in May. Thanks for sharing pictures of the new arrival.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Now you have no excuses


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's one serious lathe Joe, way to go!


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

congratulations Joe,
You look to be the proud daddy of one handsome new lathe.

Have a blessed week and fun making all kinds of shavings, Todd


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful lathe and weather there. Have fun with Joe!

Given the beautiful weather you could have started with outside turning


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. This really IS like Christmas in May ! 
We have some more errands to run this morning (Bonnie's dialysis Dr appointment ) so this afternoon I should be able to put a piece of wood on it and we'll see how she runs!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like you have a good lathe that will outlive you, but that does not mean you should not try to outlive
it. Hope you have lots of fun with your new toy, you know the basics and then some of turning now and
that new lathe will help you have even more turning knowledge.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats Joe…..enjoy!!!
Mike


----------

